# Garage Sale Rare RAM, PSP, and More



## bebopin64

I have a few items for sale.  They are:

450W PSU 21A on the 12V-$15
20GB HDD-$15
30GB HDD-$20


I also have these 2 different kinds of RAM that I was told are sort of valuable.  They are pictured:

http://www.geocities.com/bebopin64/1.jpg 256MB X 2
http://www.geocities.com/bebopin64/2.jpg 128MB X 3

Sony PSP w/ XXX movie, Tony Hawk, and Midnight Club 3.\
Sega Dreamcast w/ 15 or so games                                \    All of this - $200
Sony Play Station 1 small                                              /

I also have a laptop for sale. It is an HP Pavillion ZV6000:

AMD Athlon 64 3200+
1.25GB RAM
100GB HDD DVD+-R
15.4" Widescreen
Radeon Xpress 200 128MB Graphics

The graphics are pretty good. You can add 128MB more to the video memory from the system RAM. Doom 3 can be played on this sytem fairly well. The laptop is $600 with XP Home installed.

Make an offer on any of these items.  I can build a finished PC out of the parts at the top using a Micro Desktop case to be portable and another GB of RAM.  For and entire system I will sell for $450.




*TRADES!!!! *I am looking for a Rockford Fosgate P1 12" subwoofer and dual 12" sealed enclosure, T14/16g/18g Turbocharger any of those are good, 450cc 1st or 2nd generation Eclipse fuel injectors, and 17" rims not very picky on style I just hate the steel wheels.  Not very likely that any of you have those things lying around but those are what I'm gonna buy with the money so I might as well list it.


----------



## Ku-sama

#1 is 256MB PC800 RDRAM has to be used in pairs
#2 is 256MB PC133 SDRAM

they are only valuable if someone needs them


----------



## bebopin64

To be added to the list is:

Sony PSP w/ XXX movie, Tony Hawk, and Midnight Club 3.
Sega Dreamcast w/ 15 or so games
Sony Play Station 1 small 

I also have a laptop for sale.  It is an HP Pavillion ZV6000:

AMD Athlon 64 3200+
1.25GB RAM
100GB HDD DVD+-R
15.4" Widescreen
Radeon Xpress 200 128MB Graphics

The graphics are pretty good.  You can add 128MB more to the video memory from the system RAM.  Doom 3 can be played on this sytem fairly well.  The laptop is $600 with XP Home installed.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

My P3 has the same RD Ram.


----------



## Geoff

How much for the PSP and games?


----------



## bebopin64

ok it comes with those games that movie a car charger a 512 stick and a carrying case that holds games and stuff.  so im gonna say $180 plus shipping.  shipping shouldnt be too much for a psp anyway.


----------



## bebopin64

Iluvpenguins said:


> My P3 has the same RD Ram.



so, you wanna buy some more for it?  maybe be able to play solitare with some more RAM, if your lucky.


----------



## Burgerbob

How old/used is that lappy? that sounds good.


----------



## bebopin64

its from last christmas.  its brand new condition except for a bent speaker grill.  its been like that for about 4 months and it is still fine so i dont expect any problems out of it.


----------



## bamhm182

man, that's an great deal for that laptop, I wish I had $600  lol. I can't wait till I can get a real job, I had a job during the summer working for my mom, it sucked, I had to work in a daycare all day(I'm not good with kids) for 2.50 an hour.

EDIT: I'll PM you around christmas and ask if you still have it, I know I want one of the 3 for christmas, a ps3, a laptop, or a Creative Zen vision m. Once I sell some of my stuff on Ebay, I'll probobly have around $250. So if I tell everyone that I want money, a PS3, or a laptop for christmas, than I'll probobly get the other $350 easy. So if you do still have it around christmas(which I doubt you will, because it such a great deal) than I might buy it, I'm still not completely sure on what I want yet though, so I don't know.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

If you read my sig,you'd see that my P3 is.."special".And if it had 4 RIMM modules,i wouldn't mind buying them but it doesnt


----------



## Calibretto

I'll give ya' $20 for the 512 3200
BTW, what use has id had? any OCing done to it?


----------



## bebopin64

the stick is actually brand new.  it was used to boot up a system for about 20 minutes.  how bout $30 shipped?  the extra ~$7.50 is lunch for 2 days.


----------



## bebopin64

I am willing to make some very one sided trades for XP media center or Professional edition.  I only have 17 days left for activation.


----------



## bamhm182

I've got 8, I need to go to my dad's house and get my XP pro CD soon. I'll give you the bootleg cd for the laptop! lol jk.


----------



## bebopin64

You've got 8 liscences?


----------



## bamhm182

No, I should have specified better, 8 days left for activation. You said you have 17 days, I said I have 8 days. I wish I had 8 licenses, to tell you the truth I don't even have one.  lol


----------



## Calibretto

bebopin64 said:


> the stick is actually brand new.  it was used to boot up a system for about 20 minutes.  how bout $30 shipped?  the extra ~$7.50 is lunch for 2 days.



Um...lemmie know what brand and I'll think on it.


----------



## bebopin64

its corsair


----------



## bebopin64

Laptop Still For Sale $600!!!  Includes Xp Home!!!


----------



## Geoff

bebopin64 said:


> Laptop Still For Sale $600!!!  Includes Xp Home!!!



If only I had money...


----------



## bebopin64

I will entertain trades for 4 channel car amps, rims, and suspension parts for an 8G Mitsubishi Galant (yeah right).  I will also trade for a turbocharger.  if anyone has an old one lying around.


----------



## bebopin64

bumpage


----------



## Ku-sama

would you take an amp of these specs for the laptop?


600 watts, 4-Channel Amplifier
RMS Power Output:
4 Ohms: 100 watts x 4 chan.
2 Ohms: 150 watts x 4 chan.
4 Ohms Bridged: 300 watts x 2 chan.


----------



## bebopin64

i want that amp but its not worth the laptop to me.  they amp may or may not be worth $600+ but i only need 200w peak if i were going to buy a 4 channel amp.


----------



## Ku-sama

well, what do you have to trade for the AMP?


----------



## bebopin64

ill trade you everything listed besides the laptop and ill throw in a playatation 1 small.


----------



## Ku-sama

PSP included?


----------



## bebopin64

yeah.  but what brand is the amp.  psp included as long as its not a crappy brand.


----------



## bebopin64

i really really need a rockford fosgate P1 12" Sub, like really really badly.


----------



## js1091

hey bro, i have an alpine 4ch amp, 240w i believe that i would be happy to trade for your laptop i add $450 via paypal. I also have a bunch of speakers (no subs) that i could also trade. I have 2 sets of 6x9s, 6.5s, and 5.25s. Let me know, pm me.


----------



## bebopin64

sorry i can get an amp like that for $50.


----------



## js1091

i know, pardon me i was just trying to make a nice trade in my favor...however ill stop being stingy. $600 shipped for the lappy and you got yourself a deal, ill shoot you a PM too just to make sure you get the message.


----------



## lovely?

is the psu a thermaltake? cause i'm working with a jerry-rigged one and on a very short leash right now concerning gaming (i hooked my psu to a meter and it peaks at about 230w. with a readeon x800gto, that doesn't go too far)  i'm willing to pay anywhere from 20-45 dollars, if it's a good brand


----------



## bebopin64

iits raidmax.  ive run an x850xt pe on less than this psu it will handle an x800.


----------



## lovely?

raid-max. i've heard of them, but is it very reliable? because i want 450 true watts, not peak watts.
(also, i'm looking at a thermaltake 430W for 37$ on newegg... can you beat that?)


----------



## sup2jzgte

I have an 12" Eclipse SW8122DVC, with custom Enclosure for sale or trade, if interested PM bebopin64.  Here is some specs, also check for reviews if you would like.  The only reason I'm getting rid of this is because I went all JL audio for my car.  This was used with a Kicker Mono block for less than a year, before my friend started working for JL and started getting me some deals that I could not pass up.  So if you are interested PM and see if we can work something out.

Now this is NOT a hijack this is intended for bebopin64.

 * Santoprene Surround * Aluminum Cone * Dual Mirror-Image Spiders * Aluminum Voice Coil Former * "Bottomless" Design * Aero-Vented Pole Piece * Cast Aluminum Frame * Double-Stacked Magnet * Small Sealed-Box Enclosure * Continuous Power Handling: 500W * Music Power Handling: 1,000W * New Dual Voice Coil (SW8122DVC) * QCA (Quick Change Assembly)

Fs: 27Hz

Qts: .30

DCR: 4.0/coil

Vas: 3.2 cuft

Xmax: 1.30


----------



## bebopin64

lovely? said:


> raid-max. i've heard of them, but is it very reliable? because i want 450 true watts, not peak watts.
> (also, i'm looking at a thermaltake 430W for 37$ on newegg... can you beat that?)



i can give you mine for $20 but it wont be quite as good as that one.


----------



## bebopin64

sup2jzgte said:


> I have an 12" Eclipse SW8122DVC, with custom Enclosure for sale or trade, if interested PM bebopin64.  Here is some specs, also check for reviews if you would like.  The only reason I'm getting rid of this is because I went all JL audio for my car.  This was used with a Kicker Mono block for less than a year, before my friend started working for JL and started getting me some deals that I could not pass up.  So if you are interested PM and see if we can work something out.
> 
> Now this is NOT a hijack this is intended for bebopin64.
> 
> * Santoprene Surround * Aluminum Cone * Dual Mirror-Image Spiders * Aluminum Voice Coil Former * "Bottomless" Design * Aero-Vented Pole Piece * Cast Aluminum Frame * Double-Stacked Magnet * Small Sealed-Box Enclosure * Continuous Power Handling: 500W * Music Power Handling: 1,000W * New Dual Voice Coil (SW8122DVC) * QCA (Quick Change Assembly)
> 
> Fs: 27Hz
> 
> Qts: .30
> 
> DCR: 4.0/coil
> 
> Vas: 3.2 cuft
> 
> Xmax: 1.30



im upgrading to a dual sub setup so i would really need 2 of these otherwise it would only be a mild upgrade.


----------



## sup2jzgte

bebopin64 said:


> im upgrading to a dual sub setup so i would really need 2 of these otherwise it would only be a mild upgrade.



AHHHH I see, I kind of did the samething, except I have 4 JL W 7.  Good luck finding what you need   I wish I could have helped, so now I'm off to RipBay


----------



## bebopin64

ebay can work to your benefit if you now how to use it.   i sold a gmail account for 102 bucks.


----------



## sup2jzgte

bebopin64 said:


> ebay can work to your benefit if you now how to use it.   i sold a gmail account for 102 bucks.



WHAT!!!!!!! Are you kidding me, how long ago was this? I have been selling on Ebay for years, I just dont like how their prices are going up


----------



## bebopin64

christmas time i got involved in the xbox 360 craze and sold a free gmail account for 100 bucks


----------



## lovely?

bebopin64 said:


> i can give you mine for $20 but it wont be quite as good as that one.



20$??? that's pretty good. is that with or without shipping?


----------



## bebopin64

w/o.  probably like $27 after shipping.


----------



## bebopin64

sup2jzgte said:


> I have an 12" Eclipse SW8122DVC, with custom Enclosure for sale or trade, if interested PM bebopin64.  Here is some specs, also check for reviews if you would like.  The only reason I'm getting rid of this is because I went all JL audio for my car.  This was used with a Kicker Mono block for less than a year, before my friend started working for JL and started getting me some deals that I could not pass up.  So if you are interested PM and see if we can work something out.
> 
> Now this is NOT a hijack this is intended for bebopin64.
> 
> * Santoprene Surround * Aluminum Cone * Dual Mirror-Image Spiders * Aluminum Voice Coil Former * "Bottomless" Design * Aero-Vented Pole Piece * Cast Aluminum Frame * Double-Stacked Magnet * Small Sealed-Box Enclosure * Continuous Power Handling: 500W * Music Power Handling: 1,000W * New Dual Voice Coil (SW8122DVC) * QCA (Quick Change Assembly)
> 
> Fs: 27Hz
> 
> Qts: .30
> 
> DCR: 4.0/coil
> 
> Vas: 3.2 cuft
> 
> Xmax: 1.30



can you get me a good deal on a really high power 2 channel amp?  someone practically gave me 2 working 10" kicker subs in a box.  they need 300W RMS  eachto really shine.


----------



## Ku-sama

bebopin64 said:


> can you get me a good deal on a really high power 2 channel amp?  someone practically gave me 2 working 10" kicker subs in a box.  they need 300W RMS  eachto really shine.



the amp i'm willing to trade can be bridged to 220W RMS


----------



## Ku-sama

bebopin64 said:


> yeah.  but what brand is the amp.  psp included as long as its not a crappy brand.



its a Crunch amp


----------



## bebopin64

im talking 1600watt peak power.  is that RMS 220w x 2?


----------



## Ku-sama

he also has a better Amp, 1600w peak..

Number of Channels   2
RMS Power (4 ohms)   310 watts x 2 chan.
RMS Power (2 ohms)   370 watts x 2 chan.
RMS Power (1 ohm)   Not Stable
Bridged RMS Power   740 watts x 1 chan.
Peak Power Output   1600 watts

the amp can be turned down to the 300w RMS your looking for if thats the amount of wattage that you need...... what are you willing to trade for it?


----------



## bebopin64

Ku-sama said:


> he also has a better Amp, 1600w peak..
> 
> Number of Channels   2
> RMS Power (4 ohms)   310 watts x 2 chan.
> RMS Power (2 ohms)   370 watts x 2 chan.
> RMS Power (1 ohm)   Not Stable
> Bridged RMS Power   740 watts x 1 chan.
> Peak Power Output   1600 watts
> 
> the amp can be turned down to the 300w RMS your looking for if thats the amount of wattage that you need...... what are you willing to trade for it?



i would trade everything but the laptop for that amp.  thats fair considering their price on ebay and craigslist.  that is as long as its a good brand.  what brand is it?


----------



## bebopin64

might i add that i really want that amp assuming it can match the advertised numbers on the box.  i bought a 700watt peak power amp that could only put out 500 peak.


----------



## bebopin64

ku sama can you get back to me i really need an amp to power my 2 audiobahn subs.  what brand is it and do you want the psp.  very reasonable trade.


----------



## Ku-sama

sorry, its a Power Acoustic amplifier.... its not false...

EDIT: aslo, i still have the box for it...


----------



## bebopin64

ok i would like it.  this time you ship first though.  by the way did you get the mobo and vcard yet?


----------



## bebopin64

do you want the psp for it?


----------



## Ku-sama

yeah, i have stuff, i was just waiting to see if you wanted to trade the stuff or not beofre i shipped (so i can save on the shipping) also, if you dont mind i have to meet up with my friend to get the amp (its at his house, i ran out of room to store stuff)


----------



## bebopin64

Ku-sama said:


> yeah, i have stuff, i was just waiting to see if you wanted to trade the stuff or not beofre i shipped (so i can save on the shipping) also, if you dont mind i have to meet up with my friend to get the amp (its at his house, i ran out of room to store stuff)



yeah thats cool but i need to get it asap cause i have the dual carbon fiber 700w subs and the box.  All I need is the amp to go with.  This is cool too because doing a trade i will have some money left over for my new HU or 4 channel amp.  i think i will get the 4 channel DUB amp with the spinner rim in center


----------



## Ku-sama

the AB dubs suck, why not buy his Crunch 4 channel amp as well?


----------



## bebopin64

the 600w one?  yeah id like it too but can i get it tacked on there for $80 extra?


----------



## Ku-sama

well... how about to help compensate for shipping (none of the items are light or small) make it $100? (gonna cost atleast $50 to ship...)


also get on aim


----------



## bebopin64

you have my sn?


----------



## Ku-sama

yup....


----------



## bebopin64

i guess the fact that i put it in my profile might have helped?  the little aim buddy on the right.


----------



## Geoff

Have you sold the laptop yet?  If not, I may be interested.  How long does the battery last?


----------



## bebopin64

laptop sold already for $850.  i bought myself 2 dB 12" subs and a hifonics 1600w amp.  i knocked off my rear view mirror.


----------



## l|.

i want that 30 gb hard drive ill pay 3$0


----------



## sup2jzgte

PM sent about the PSU


----------



## sirmixalot42691

do you have any ddr 400 ram left?


----------



## zx83

How much for the pair of 256MB PC800 RDRAM, I need them or do u want to  trade for something??


----------



## footballstevo75

update on what you have left please


----------



## Calibretto

Is the PSU just a generic one?


----------



## bebopin64

ok still have 

450W PSU 21A on the 12V-$15

20GB HDD-$15

30GB HDD-$20

http://www.geocities.com/bebopin64/1.jpg 256MB X 2

http://www.geocities.com/bebopin64/2.jpg 128MB X 3

Sony PSP w/ XXX movie, Tony Hawk, and Midnight Club 3;  also an external battery and a case.

Sega Dreamcast w/ 15 or so games


----------

